# Advice on cleaning up commands



## OldGnarlHead

Well this is my first time foraying outside my usual area but hey, have to at some point. 

I have a two year old Shar-pei-Beagle mix named Cricket. We're all positive reinforcement here, by the way. I've been working on her for a while, but I have trouble cleaning up the commands. She can't seem to do any (beyond a sit) without some kind of hand motion. I can effectively fade the lure, but at some point she reverts back and needs the hand signal. Do you think I just need to do a touch up and proof the behavior better?

Any thoughts?


----------

